# Any Hunting near Zion or Moab?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

My brother is coming up from New Orleans for Thanksgiving and we are planning a trip to southern Utah.
We'd like to do a little hunting. I haven't checked the seasons but birds, ducks and bunnies is mainly what we'd be after. Which area has some hunting either on the way there or near the park? From what I'm seeing on the map zion is past dixie nat. forest. I was thinking of maybe trying for some grouse on the way to the park, what do you think?
Not looking for hotspots just huntable land. 
I know this isn't on the subject of hunting, but also, what area do you guys think would be better to take him and his wife to to show them some awesome sights? We're leaving layton Friday morning and coming back sunday.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bag the hunting if he only has a couple of days and he may not get back out here. Take them to see the Grand Canyon, Zion's and Bryce, then follow Hwy 12 over into Torrey and, IF you have time..and it is a long drive, head over to the Moab area and check out Arches and the other Red Rock. If you still have time, you'll be passing through 200 miles of potential rabbit country, stop and take a walk. One thing for sure, I wouldn't pass up the parks for a silly rabbit hunt.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, we aren't planning on trying to see everything. We like to hike and do some on foot exploring rather than try to see 10 different areas at 80 mph. I made that mistake at yellowstone!!
We are going to have about 3 days worth of time so we are going to get a cabin at either zion or moab and just spend the whole time in the area we choose.
He'll be back next year so we can do the other parks another time.


----------

